# ADA 60f shallow scape



## buttons (6 Sep 2020)

Thought I’d share my Ada 60F shallow scape with you, sand front was added yesterday, I removed the soil, looks alot better now I think.


----------



## IconicHornbill (23 Sep 2020)

Stunning, well done!


----------



## buttons (23 Sep 2020)

IconicHornbill said:


> Stunning, well done!


Thank you


----------



## Driftless (24 Sep 2020)

Very nice!


----------

